# Crayola's Colorful Life



## Crayola (Dec 26, 2011)

On Christmas morning I looked inside my stocking to find a check for $250 and a Le Nails certificate so that I could go with my mom on a shopping spree. I had to reach deeper into my Spongebob stocking to get the final item that happened to be a movie gift card that was loaded with $40. There were coupons with it as well so that we could get a discount at the snack stands. We went to the movie theatre a couple of days ago and saw the new Sherlock Holmes movie, I had seen the first and adored it. My mom knows how much of a freak I am for the Sherlock Holmes books and thought that I'd enjoy seeing it. It was a great movie.

December 26th was my birthday and Grandma gave me a visa gift card loaded with $25 on it. I decided to get a filter for my aquarium that was on sale at Meijer. I'm not a big fan of supporting chain stores in their animal sections, but I noticed that they weren't selling bettas and that their tanks were clean for once and decided that I'd reward them with some of my money this time. The filter actually turned out good. It's quiet and simple to put together. I can also control the water flow on it. All I have left to purchase for this tank of mine is the hood, decorations, and betta. 

Today my mom and I plan on using our Le Nails certificate to get our nails done. I got a $37 one that I think I'm going to get french nails with and my mom got a $45 one since she never treats herself to anything and I'm not sure what she's going to get. We both like our french nails, though. That ends my journal for today.


----------



## Crayola (Dec 26, 2011)

Tomarrow we hope to go on that shopping spree and I'm hoping to pick up the last of the supplies that I need to finish my aquarium. I can't wait, I just hope that it goes according to plan because my entire break hasn't and it's very disappointing.


----------



## Crayola (Dec 26, 2011)

Crayola said:


> All I have left to purchase for this tank of mine is the hood, decorations, and betta.


I ended up purchasing a betta today, a CT, from Meijer. I'll call him Regenbogen. It means Rainbow in German. I'll call him Regenbogen because of his colors and because I see the colorful personality in him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

U'm glad you got your betta.


----------

